# Google Analytics



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is anyone using Google Analytics to track their site?
What is your bounce rate? Mine has been about 60%.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sounds about right.. a little high. My sites are between 40% and 55%. I used to take it personally. Man one out of every two people think my websites suck on first glance. Its par for the course. Are you tracking your conversions?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I have been looking at doing that though. I do need to set up a page for it, I just have contact info on it now.
Seems as soon as I figure one thing out, there is another to learn!
Just wasn't sure what "average" bounce is.
Thanks


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

just under 25% for my site.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Havent checked mine in a while. But, its runs about 25. 
Never understood that 
What is a bounce rate
And please explain the other functions in anlay.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There are so many functions, I wouldn't even be able to begin to explain.
Look here for an overview.
The bounce rate is the percentage of visitors to your site that leave after viewing your landing page. 

That can be because they got the site and that is not what they were looking for, some visits are only a few seconds.
Or they got to the site and were not compelled to look further.
I have been contemplating a redo, although I like my site and I do get a few calls, just trying to figure it all out!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, that what i thought. I am giving mine a face lift to. Im getting nothing. Other than, out of state contractors looking for bids for work they are biding on in my sourounding area.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How many visitors do you get a month? about 350 for me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> How many visitors do you get a month? about 350 for me.


i haven't checked and I'm not where i can check. Last I checked, prob around 300 or so


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I used this for years

http://classic.web-stat.com/


We get about 3,500 visits a month to the main site,
No web stats for the other sites, I should have it.

Bounce rate, I never checked, I should check that too.

A lead every 25 visits has been consistent for years, that is one that matters to me.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

George Z said:


> I used this for years
> 
> http://classic.web-stat.com/
> 
> ...


Are those 'unique' visitors? My lord - how do you get that much traffic???


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dan, Barry gets 30,000+ uniques per month.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Dan, Barry gets 30,000+ uniques per month.


???? I think my pecker just shrank.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> just under 25% for my site.


Are most of your visits from your area?



PressurePros said:


> Dan, Barry gets 30,000+ uniques per month.


Wow, that is more than the population of my whole county!


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

90% is from my area


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Chris, his site ranks nationally for every term related to cleaning, pressure washing, etc. I would guess he does not generate any more leads than I do (other than his website is way more informative). My local hits convert very well.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Are those 'unique' visitors? My lord - how do you get that much traffic???


They are unique visitors.
Number one result on most relevant keywords does it.
It took more than 5 years.


----------

